# Best food for mostly mbuna mixed tank



## howmanyds (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello!

I used to have a Tang set up but recently switched to mostly Mbuna. I'm trying to find the best food to feed. I've always done NLS pellets with occasional spirulina20 flakes with success.

I have:
20+ mbuna - herbivore
8 haps (blue dolphin and eastern happy) - omnivore
Some tangs (a Julie and a temporalis pair and synos) - omnivore

Everyone swims to the top except the synos and temporalis

Should I combine an herbivorous pellet like Omega Super Color Veggie Kelp with NLS pellets? How often should I give the spirulina flakes?

Any other suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just the NLS pellets and nothing else. The spirulina is in the NLS.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I love the NLS pellets, but they are hard to come by where I live nowadays. Instead, I alternate between omega one pellets and flakes. Every three days I feed uncooked unheated sushi nori (a lot cheaper than fish specific seaweed). My acei and zebras love it. I'm sure you haps would like it occasionally, but for the most part, they will just leave it alone.


----------

